# Ulterbankanytimebanking and Rapport antiphishing software.



## ajapale (16 May 2009)

I bank with Ulterbankanytimebanking and recently they asked me to install *Rapport* antiphishing software.

Has anyone used this?


----------



## Smashbox (16 May 2009)

I got this message but dismissed it at the time. I'd be interested to know the story with it too.


----------



## DrMoriarty (16 May 2009)

Nope. Anything helpful [broken link removed]? (this is the manufacturer's website, so hardly impartial...)


----------



## GeneralZod (16 May 2009)

As usual they don't have a version of it for Mac.


----------



## Ritubada (20 May 2009)

ajapale said:


> I bank with Ulterbankanytimebanking and recently they asked me to install *Rapport* antiphishing software.
> 
> Has anyone used this?


 
yes don't install it it, it slowed down my internet


----------



## ollie323 (20 May 2009)

If you were scammed out of your money after NOT installing this software, would you have any comeback?


----------



## Eithneangela (20 May 2009)

I agree with Ritubada - it has very detrimental effect on Internet performance.  In any event, if one is travelling and using Internet cafes or the Libraries across the world, you can't download software on to these machines, so Ulster Bank cannot penalise you for not downloading the software.  The whole objective of online access is to be in a position to access your bank details from anywhere - rather defeats the purpose if Ulster Bank expect you to personalise the access with specific downloaded software!


----------



## pudds (13 Mar 2010)

They seem to be pushing this pretty hard now, anymore views on it.


----------



## searchten (17 Mar 2010)

Now that you mention it ,i downloaded this programme and i have noticed my internet has slowed down dramatically


----------



## thedon (18 Mar 2010)

Gotta agree with Eithneangela re. using internet cafes and libraries, but in regard to using this on your own machine there is a lot of debate about this software and basically some people who install it have no problems others lots!
Personally having made my own informed decision I choose not to install it until directed/forced to do so by my bank but please visit some of the links below and educate yourself about this and then make your own informed decision about whether you really need it or not, this will depend on the type of computer user you are and your computer knowledge.

Do not believe any company that tells you they can secure your internet connection without any issues or performance hit, the internet and computing were initially designed to be as open as possible and today's many security tools try to lock down all the many vulnerabilities on your machine/software. A lot of companies initially claim their software is uncrackable but is in fact later cracked, perhaps the program itself is not cracked but some other workaround is found to circumvent it or perhaps etc.etc. this is a fact of computing life.

The internet is like any city, you can be perfectly safe depending on the places you visit, if you venture alone into the wrong part of town at night you can get mugged very easily, however you can also get mugged on the posh side of town in broad daylight in which case you need the police around to dissuade would be muggers, in cyberspace your police are an up to date Anti virus program, anti malware program, firewall and windows security updates ( better still use Linux/Mac as your os ) also a browser like Firefox instead of IE most of these products above can be downloaded for free and combined and used correctly are effective for everyday internet usage.

People rightfully get worried about the issues of fraud and id theft however don't forget some of this is stirred up by people with vested interests and there are numerous companies out there quite happy to help feed your fear and paranoia but lo and behold they have some product that can cure/fix everything. 

They don't.

I'm afraid in this age people really need to educate themselves about the net, social engineering, key logging, trojan horses, phishing et al. the onus is not just on banks/shops to secure you, YOU must help in this, if you have a machine with no service packs, security updates, anti virus, firewall etc. and blindly surf the net inputting all your details, downloading questionable files, opening any email attachments then quite honestly you cannot expect the commercial world to come up with some magical program that will stop crackers/fraud. It's a partnership between your own computer security and the banks security, best way to do this is through some education.

I am not trying to start a debate about this product is better than that product, it really is about a combination of things as stated above and I have simplified things a lot, there are problems with every product but when you combine the products ( on the customer side and the banks side ) and most importantly keep them updated and educate yourself in their use then this is as much as you can possibly do and can prove to be effective at keeping fraudsters at bay.
I would love to install rapport and use it alongside my suite of security software however I cannot justify doing so if you get the performance hit a lot of users are reporting. It is of course entirely up to you.

If you want some great debate on this issue and some reply's from Truster to some of the many comments then go to the link below.

http://forums.moneysavingexpert.com/showthread.html?t=1579343&highlight=rapport


Some other links on this issue:

http://broadcast.oreilly.com/2008/12/snake-oil-legitimate-vendors-s.html
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]
[broken link removed]  
http://aumha.net/viewtopic.php?f=26&p=229686


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jan 2012)

*What is "Rapport"? Enhanced security on websites.*

http://www.trusteer.com/product/trusteer-rapport

When makiing a payment on my Ulster Bank account today, it suggested that I download Rapport which seems to help protect against phishing. 

I noticed now a little icon on the Firefox bar saying "askaboutmoney is not protected"

So I have now protected Askaboutmoney.

I don't understand their description on how it works.

Is there any disadvantage?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Jan 2012)

AJ

Thanks for linking me to this thread. 

Damn. I just downloaded it without checking. 

And yes, I thought that askaboutmoney was a bit slow today.

I have only activated it for Ulster Bank and Askaboutmoney.

Will it slow down other websites?


----------



## ClubMan (6 Jan 2012)

There are plenty of independent reviews of _Trusteer Rapport _out there that might be worth checking. There are a few linked from the Wikipedia page on _Trusteer_:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trusteer

Personally I prefer to rely on my own security software selection for protection so I always decline the _UB _suggestion. Having glanced at some of the links above and reviews online I am reassured that I am doing the right thing.


----------



## pudds (13 Jul 2016)

Every time I try to log on now to UB this Rapport thing pops up, very annoying and no option to disable it.


----------



## monagt (13 Jul 2016)

GeneralZod said:


> As usual they don't have a version of it for Mac.



Yes, they do.

i use it on many sites that I wish to protect.

Dunno if it has slowed my Internet but it seems to slow and crash Safari frequently.

Better to use it, I think.


----------



## vandriver (14 Jul 2016)

monagt said:


> Yes, they do.
> 
> i use it on many sites that I wish to protect.
> 
> ...


That post was 7 years ago !


----------



## monagt (14 Jul 2016)

Ooops,


----------



## trasneoir (14 Jul 2016)

monagt said:


> Better to use it, I think.


So it monitors every keystroke that my browser receives, and every site that my browser visits. Also, the way it works requires it to store an un-hashed copy of my bank's user id. I'd need a lot of trust in their privacy policy and their competence to consider using this kind of software.


----------



## monagt (14 Jul 2016)

trasneoir said:


> So it monitors every keystroke that my browser receives, and every site that my browser visits. Also, the way it works requires it to store an un-hashed copy of my bank's user id. I'd need a lot of trust in their privacy policy and their competence to consider using this kind of software.



Un-hashed copy of user id?  I was not aware.  Where do I get additional info?


----------



## trasneoir (14 Jul 2016)

monagt said:


> Un-hashed copy of user id?  I was not aware.  Where do I get additional info?


I'm basing this on the demo at https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msvY0GVSTXQ

It seems to work by remembering domain/userId pairs. If you start to enter a "protected" userId and you're not on the associated domain, it will block/warn you. 
In order to compare _part_ of a userId with the _whole_ userIds it is "protecting", it's got to store them in an insecure way. It's not a huge security problem (every browser which completes forms or remembers your login details does the same thing), but it's not a great sign that a security product is built on such shaky foundations.


----------



## Boyd (14 Jul 2016)

My old job installed this as part of IT security. My PC was utterly useless afterwards - ridiculously slow online and offline. I wouldn't install this.


----------

